# Camera talk with Acquaintances, Family and Friends



## chuasam (Jul 5, 2015)

As soon as someone (typically an acquaintance at a party) finds out that you're into Photography, some people quite often try to talk about cameras.
How do you avoid that?

Funnier yet. Someone goes "so what's a good camera to get?" and you typically would offer advice like a camera that costs $500 or more. And they're like...oh...I was hoping to spend about $150.

and it's awkward all around.

Worse yet are the Canon & Nikon debates. Or the inevitable Sony user who feels left out.

How do you avoid camera conversations in real life?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm a recluse.  I never leave the house.


j/k.  I usually don't try to avoid such conversations.  But if I can tell it's gonna get heated, I make excuses to leave.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 5, 2015)

I figure they just want to talk about their gear so I ask about what they have and what they use it for.
If they are not totally ridiculously wrong, I then change the subject.
Sometimes it boils down to me saying "That's nice." and walking away.
On rare occasions the other person is interesting and willing to share  so that's great.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 5, 2015)

Short answer: I don't.

 I don't mind discussing cameras. A simple "what's your budget" is a great place to start. Most people DONT know much about cameras and are looking for an "expert" opinion. I would probably just explain the options in their budget and let them decide which is the best choice for their needs. If it's a Canon vs Nikon vs Sony debate- I'll play (since I've owned them all) and I DO like a good debate. :giggle:


----------



## chuasam (Jul 6, 2015)

dennybeall said:


> I figure they just want to talk about their gear so I ask about what they have and what they use it for.
> If they are not totally ridiculously wrong, I then change the subject.
> Sometimes it boils down to me saying "That's nice." and walking away.
> On rare occasions the other person is interesting and willing to share  so that's great.


That reminds me of the time a family friend was beating the drums about this big fancy DSLR he just bought and it turned out to be a D5200 and he was like asking me what I had.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 6, 2015)

What do you use it for?  What's your budget?


----------



## bribrius (Jul 6, 2015)

really just don't get involved.


----------



## snerd (Jul 6, 2015)

i usually carry a pic or two of my gawd-awful facebook selfies, with a few ghastly filters applied. After showing them, it's obvious my lack of talent. They usually shuffle away.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jul 6, 2015)

I make it politely clear that I like photographs very much but that the camera itself is of far less interest. Would they ask an artist about their brushes?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 6, 2015)

I used to sell photo/video gear a long time ago. I ask people who want a camera recommendation how much they want to spend, and how they hope to actually CARRY the thing. I then tell them to go online, see what's in their price range, then after they have a good idea, I tell them to go to Best Buy and to handle it, see it in the real world, and to BUY IT THERE--and to NOT buy it on-line. Internet buying is for people who know cameras and photo gear. I'm not afraid of conversations about gear. I usually end up telling people I don't know anything about specific models of small point and shoots or bridge cameras.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 6, 2015)

cell phones cost a lot more than $150 anymore.


----------



## snerd (Jul 6, 2015)

Braineack said:


> cell phones cost a lot more than $150 anymore.


Yeah, once the initial excitement was over last year, I realized I paid about $800 for my iPhone 6+


----------



## Overread (Jul 6, 2015)

This isn't anything photography specific; this is just life and being social and talking to others. Sure you're more "keen" than most - that's fine. I'm sure some of your friends could do the same as you are with regard to other things like cars, boats, sewing machines, beaniebabies etc....

You just learn to ask things like "Oh you want a camera, cool how much are you going to spend?" and the Canon VS Nikon VS Sony VS Pentax VS film stuff - well you remember that 90% of people are not really that serious about it. They engage in brand and format wars much like sports fans and their supported teams. It's only a very tiny number who are rabid hooligans. 



snerd said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > cell phones cost a lot more than $150 anymore.
> ...



I'm waiting for them to release an iPhone that can't actually phone people and want to see how long it is before people notice ;P


----------



## Designer (Jul 6, 2015)

chuasam said:


> .. some people quite often try to talk about cameras.


I must seem a dullard because nobody wants to talk to me about anything.  

I'm o.k. with that.


----------



## otherprof (Jul 6, 2015)

chuasam said:


> As soon as someone (typically an acquaintance at a party) finds out that you're into Photography, some people quite often try to talk about cameras.
> How do you avoid that?
> 
> Funnier yet. Someone goes "so what's a good camera to get?" and you typically would offer advice like a camera that costs $500 or more. And they're like...oh...I was hoping to spend about $150.
> ...


Say, "I don't use a camera. I'm a conceptual photographer." They should walk away. If they don't, you should.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 6, 2015)

Just tell them that you really don't know about camera's in that price range and wouldn't be a good resource on the subject. As for the Canon vs Nikon debate, just be honest and tell them that it's a personal decision and that you are happy with the one that you made.

That's a short sweet answer to their question and no-one gets their feelings hurt.


----------



## waday (Jul 6, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> A simple "what's your budget" is a great place to start. Most people DONT know much about cameras and are looking for an "expert" opinion. I would probably just explain the options in their budget and let them decide which is the best choice for their needs.


Totally agree with this!

It's easy to forget that when people ask this: 
(1) they probably don't want to spend over $200; and, 
(2) their standard of a 'good picture' is different than my standard of a 'good picture'.​


----------



## sm4him (Jul 6, 2015)

chuasam said:


> As soon as someone (typically an acquaintance at a party) finds out that you're into Photography, some people quite often try to talk about cameras.
> How do you avoid that?
> 
> Funnier yet. Someone goes "so what's a good camera to get?" and you typically would offer advice like a camera that costs $500 or more. And they're like...oh...I was hoping to spend about $150.
> ...



I love to talk about the things that interest me, so I don't try to avoid these conversations at all. Now, if someone persists in being obtuse, I might find a way to politely leave said conversation.

My stock answer to the "what's a good camera to get" is: "It all depends on how much you want to spend and how involved you really want to get in the hobby." I usually then mention that while I use a DSLR, that unless you really intend to get serious about the hobby, it might be overkill, and that there are some excellent "bridge" cameras and even point-and-shoots out there that might do everything they need, if they just want something besides their phone to take a few pictures with.
Sometimes, they really are serious, and that starts a good discussion about what they might actually want to start with. 

The Canon/Nikon/Your Brand Here debates and comments--it just depends on who's making them. If I know the person well enough, I'll make a joke out of it.  If I don't know them that well, or think they might actually be serious, then I just say, "Well, I use Nikon because...(reasons)...but most every brand these days is so good that it's just a matter of what you prefer personally.

Now, if the individual is making some snide Canon vs. Nikon remark just to be a jerk?  Then I just glare at them as if lasers could actually shoot out my eyes and sear their brains. And then I walk away.


----------



## weepete (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't avoid it, I'm usually happy to talk photography with anyone.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 6, 2015)

The only person I talk to about camera equipment is my dentist.....we both have D7100's......other than that, I don't....same as when I was an IT Sys. Mgr. .....didn't discuss pc's because I don't like to give my opinion (when asked for) and then be argued with.....don't ask my thoughts, if you've already made up your mind (Gateway users were the worst)......


----------



## Buckster (Jul 6, 2015)

chuasam said:


> As soon as someone (typically an acquaintance at a party) finds out that you're into Photography, some people quite often try to talk about cameras.
> How do you avoid that?


It really doesn't matter to me, so I don't try to avoid it at all.  I just go with the flow.  I'll talk about any subject that comes up, and let it flow into the next subject, like any conversation.



chuasam said:


> Funnier yet. Someone goes "so what's a good camera to get?" and you typically would offer advice like a camera that costs $500 or more. And they're like...oh...I was hoping to spend about $150.


My opinion and advice when asked by the non-photographer snapshot-masses, is: "they're all good these days - pick one that feels good in your hands, and it'll be just fine for you."



chuasam said:


> Worse yet are the Canon & Nikon debates. Or the inevitable Sony user who feels left out.


I don't do fanboy debates like that.  If one were to break out, I suppose I'd just walk away and let the combatants have at it on their own.


----------



## limr (Jul 6, 2015)

I've never been subjected to the Canon/Nikon debate other than here on TPF, and I've never been asked about my recommendations for a camera. The only time anyone talks to me about photography is when they see my camera and want to talk about shooting film, and those are usually fairly interesting conversations. Just had one yesterday, as a matter of fact. Buzz and I were in a junk shop and we started talking to two men after one of them saw my Spotmatic and blurted out, "Wow, you still shoot film?" They were nice.

If anyone ever tried to ask my recommendation for a modern digital camera, my response is easy: "Don't ask me, what the hell do I know about it?"


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jul 6, 2015)

An easy way to end those conversations usually is start bringing up camera terms. "Oh I like this camera because of the dynamic range, high ISO performance, AF responsiveness. I tend to manually blend exposures using luminosity masking and layer masking for noise reduction" etc.


----------



## bribrius (Jul 6, 2015)

Really just don't get involved. "i don't know anything about cameras i just take photos"


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a PhD in photography.

That means the shutter button is "Push here, Dummy!"


----------



## chuasam (Jul 6, 2015)

weepete said:


> I don't avoid it, I'm usually happy to talk photography with anyone.


don't confuse talking about cameras with talking about photography.
I don't mind talking about photography but I prefer to talk about the ideas behind the picture and the execution of an image.


----------



## hector6934 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm guessing you guys all must be professional photographers that do this for a living in a daily basis. Since it's just a hobby for me, I enjoy talking about cameras or photography. Sometimes I learn something, and sometimes I teach someone something. 

If I'm at a party, I never know what conversation I'll be drawn into. Will I be taking about cars and motorcycles, camera gear, stock picks, guns and ammo, hunting and camping gear,  etc?  I enjoy seeing what people know, and what they don't know. Sometimes those conversations make for better, or funnier, conversations with someone else at a later date.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S®IV using Tapatalk


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 7, 2015)

Photography is interesting - gear is boring for me so I will talk photography all day and night but gear is just whatever, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Darkstreets (Jul 8, 2015)

Anyone who can't recommend a good camera around $150 doesn't know much about cameras


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread (Jul 8, 2015)

Darkstreets said:


> Anyone who can't recommend a good camera around $150 doesn't know much about cameras



Much to learn you still have young one; but worry not, in time you shall learn


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 8, 2015)

Darkstreets said:


> Anyone who can't recommend a good camera around $150 doesn't know much about cameras


 If you know a good camera for $150 you dont know cameras. Everything thats $150 is either a film camera or money burnt. The later is the case because your smartphone will make about just as good pictures.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 8, 2015)

Darkstreets said:


> Anyone who can't recommend a good camera around $150 doesn't know much about cameras
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Anyone can give me $150 to recommend a good camera.  I'd do that every day of the week if I could.

Sent from MyOuthouse using ToiletPaper


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jul 8, 2015)

Darkstreets said:


> Anyone who can't recommend a good camera around $150 doesn't know much about cameras
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can barely think of any lenses I'd recommend that only cost $150, never mind a camera


----------



## limr (Jul 8, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> Darkstreets said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who can't recommend a good camera around $150 doesn't know much about cameras
> ...



I disagree with this just as much as I disagree with the quoted comment.

So a $150 film camera is not a good camera?

And it's impossible to find a good digital camera for $150? You have to spend hundreds of dollars before you get to "good"? Define "good."


----------



## c0ldc0ne (Jul 8, 2015)

limr said:


> Define "good."



"Not bad".


----------



## cbarnard7 (Jul 11, 2015)

chuasam said:


> As soon as someone (typically an acquaintance at a party) finds out that you're into Photography, some people quite often try to talk about cameras.
> How do you avoid that?
> 
> Funnier yet. Someone goes "so what's a good camera to get?" and you typically would offer advice like a camera that costs $500 or more. And they're like...oh...I was hoping to spend about $150.
> ...


Relax...and open up! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> Darkstreets said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who can't recommend a good camera around $150 doesn't know much about cameras
> ...


Both of these statements are equally ridiculous because they ignore context.  What is a "good" camera to me or you might not be a good camera to someone else, and vice-versa.  If all you want to do is family happy snaps and "Okay kids, stand beside Goofy" vacation photos, then there are probably hundreds of <$100 cameras that are very good.  On the other hand if you're shooting covers for Vogue, maybe not so much.  As far as recommending any camera, particularly in the P&S category, there are simply so many choices, that I can't imagine there are too many people who could have enough knowledge of such a vast market to provide useful recommendations.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 11, 2015)

Everyone has a different idea of budgets and standards. 
Just like one might ask what's a good watch. To some a Rolex or Grand Seiko is where it starts, to some a $10 Walmart special will do.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 11, 2015)

I have no clue why but every single time someone starts a photography conversation with me it is to boast about the gear they currently own or owned in the past, like they are trying to edumacate me on gear and photography, notably one guy who spouted the importance of a star filter when shooting lights because people love that!!, and one guy who asked me what Canon I had (60D) nodded, went uh huh, then went on to tell me allll about his Canon bridge camera, how awesome the zoom was despite the fact he can't get a really clear image out of it.... but look at how much it zooms!  They never ask my advice, just want to tell me what they have/had.  I usually do a lot of nodding, smiling and saying "that's nice"


----------



## chuasam (Jul 11, 2015)

Star filter? The 80s called and they'd like their Cokin back


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 11, 2015)

chuasam said:


> Star filter? The 80s called and they'd like their Cokin back


Yep **smiles and nods**


----------



## chuasam (Jul 11, 2015)

When my GF is shooting an assignment she hates it when people try to come up and make camera talk or say mmmmm that's a nice camera or wow nice lens


----------



## deeky (Jul 19, 2015)

The two conversations I tend to end up in (both gear)...

What brand of camera - "I shoot Canon because it's what I got and I got it for free.  I wasn't going to argue."  That's usually about as far as that goes.

Filters - The UV filter is so important for protecting the lens if you drop it.  Twice I've had people tell how they dropped the lens, had to take it in to have the jammed filter ring removed, but the lens was 'just fine'.  "I've never been into dropping my lenses so I've never had to worry about it."  About the end of that one too.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 20, 2015)

limr said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> > Darkstreets said:
> ...


a $150 film camera means you'd have to spend so much money on film and developing that you'll quickly end up spending a lot more. 
Take a conservative $15 a roll on film cost+developing+printing+travel back and forth. After 10 rolls...a mere 240 images you'd be at $300.
If you shoot 1 roll a week, you're now at >50 rolls a year. $750 that could have gotten you a pretty alright digital camera.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't have a problem with people wanting to talk to me about photography, but generally I don't like to talk about myself. I get asked the usual question, "do I shoot weddings" When I mention sports, they are more interested, depending on how long we talk it starts to sound like I'm bragging about what I've done, so this is why i don't like to talk about myself.  I know what cameras I use, I don't know much about anything else. If it's a friend and they are looking for something to recommend, I'll ask around and get back to them.  Bottom line is, photography is what I do for a living and people find it interesting.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 9, 2015)

I try not to get involved my self either. But sometimes if they are really serious about it then I don't mind helping, but it upsets me when I give them really good suggestions and they go the direct opposite because it was cheaper. Its like then, why did you ask for my advice and opinions if you are just going to go against it. Waste of my time. 

Sometimes someone I know will buy a DSLR and then send me a message asking how do I use it? I'm like, "did you read the manual?"  No. "Why?"  Don't want to. SMH. 

If I hear "whats a good camera?" Then I'll say its not the camera, its the photographer and that usually ends the conversation. HAHA. 

Oh well, what can you do.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2015)

So, a Nikon shooter, a Pentax shooter, and a Canon shooter walk into a bar... stop me if you've heard this one....and the Nikon shooter says, "My camera has the most dynamic range of any on the market!", and the Pentax shooter says, "Golly, I dunno...my wife's a chef, and she has one hell of a _dynamic range_!", and the Canon shooter says, "So, I don't know anything about dynamics or ranges, but I have one hell of a...ohhhh....Free peanuts!!"


----------

